
Waymo makes history testing on public roads with no one at the wheel - jvolkman
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2017/11/fully-driverless-cars-are-here/
======
r3bl
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15644680](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15644680)

------
dkonofalski
It's a bold move, Cotton. Let's see if it pays off...

This is going to be pretty entertaining to watch as these cars get on the
road.

